# USAT sd40-2 detailing



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

my testing of air wire and phoenix 

I am very pleased

now I just need to weather over my shoddy craftsmanship










or

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVQjhTiE9j4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice. Keep posting your updates. Your picture didn't show up for me, but your YouTube link worked.

Does CSX have flashing strobes on the sun visors or is that your creation?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Your lights are a lot fancier than mine.

First install Airwire and Phoenix USA SD40-2

And a few body modifications

Matching Paint

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks. this is what I am going for.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1592086


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone know the reason CSX has the strobes on the side?


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi Eric,
i think, this loco is equiped with remote control. If you look at here: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3306987 you can also see 2 antennas on the roof.
Union Pacific also uses this strobes for radio-controlled engines.


greetings
Thomas


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thomas-

That's what I was guessing as well. Just didn't want to assume.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

al little more work. I added more decals from micro scale and scuffed the paint in preparation for a fade.

The CSX blue is waaaaaay too blue. hurts my eyes


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/members/31106-jokensa-albums-csx-sd-40-2.html


link to gallery


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

faded the paint blue with GN sky blue on the advice of lance mindheim.

then faded all the paint with white acrylics

added dirt with water based oil paints


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

heres alink to my flicki page


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Weathering is looking great! Sent ya a follow request on Flickr


----------

